# Herb Store



## *Andi

Well ... I was spoiled ... The herb store down the road had what I needed ... When I need it ... now it is gone.  Some new reg. (not sure if it was local, state or a fed reg.?)

But man ... does that blow ...(inter curse word here)

I went in on the 31st to pick up a few things only to find out it was their last day.  (I did spend every dime I had ) So now I must add to my herb garden... I have the basic herb garden ... but ... 

I need a place to buy 'hard to grow/find herbs' and oils ...

So my question is where do you buy your herbs/oils? ...:dunno:


----------



## catsraven

What herbs/oils are you looking for?


----------



## goshengirl

At this point, for oils I pretty much only buy Aura Cacia. So many others are just dilutions in carrier oils packaged to look like 100% essential oil. Grrrr! I can get Aura Cacia at Whole Foods, don't know if you have one of those anywhere near you. I've also bought them online from a couple places. Wish I could find you the exact sites, but I've lost my list of sites... :scratch Here's one, though: Aura Cacia - Aura Cacia Essential Oil, Aura Cacia Aromatherapy

Another website for essential oils is Lavender Lane: Lavender Lane Forever - Welcome They bottle their own product, but it seems to be the real stuff, no watering down, and I'm comfortable using their product, too.  They have some great unscented products (lotion, shower gel, etc.) but it's all WAY too pricey.


----------



## Woody

I don’t know what type of quantity you are looking for but I used to buy through Mountain Rose Herbs. Huge selection, just about any herb you could think of from everywhere in the world in several different forms. It has been several years since I ordered anything but I was very satisfied with everything.


----------



## BadgeBunny

What a bummer ... In my very limited experience herbs are pretty easy to grow. Maybe growing your own will be enjoyable ... I planted rosemary, lavendar, feverfew, dill, sage last year. The dog would go walk around the plants while I was working. She smelled so good when we went back inside. LOL


----------



## *Andi

catsraven said:


> What herbs/oils are you looking for?


I'm aways on the look out for white/bee sage ... It just will not grow here, I guess the excessive humidity. :surrender:

For now I'm good on most of the herbs/oils that I use ... but at some point I will have to reorder...

Thanks all, for your help :flower:


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Andi

I think that grows wild here. Is this photo accurate?
Salvia apiana

When is the best time to collect it?


----------



## catsraven

*Andi said:


> I'm aways on the look out for white/bee sage ... It just will not grow here, I guess the excessive humidity. :surrender:
> 
> For now I'm good on most of the herbs/oils that I use ... but at some point I will have to reorder...
> 
> Thanks all, for your help :flower:


I know this is probably an obvious question but, have you tried to grow it indoors?


----------



## *Andi

jnrdesertrats said:


> Andi
> 
> I think that grows wild here. Is this photo accurate?
> Salvia apiana
> 
> When is the best time to collect it?


White Sage is native to the southwestern US (Ca .)... and becoming rare in the wild, as more people seek it out. (or so I have heard.) I would collect it when I needed it and it was in season (but being in ca. I would think that would be any time) ... Cut high not low and take only what you need. 

catsraven - Yea, I did try indoors ( :gaah but may try again ... with a few changes.


----------



## PamsPride

I like DragonHerbs .com. Not sure if you would be interested in any of them.


----------



## *Andi

When one door closes... 

I have found a NEW local herb store (well my daughter did) :woohoo:

It will open the first of March! I can't wait. And it is not that far from my house!!!!!!!!!!! :congrat:


----------



## catsraven

Thats great news *Andi. :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl

Wow, a new business opening up in this economic environment? That's fantastic! (and gutsy) I bet they'll really appreciate your business.


----------



## *Andi

goshengirl said:


> Wow, a new business opening up in this economic environment? That's fantastic! (and gutsy) I bet they'll really appreciate your business.


I try to shop 'mom and pop' style stores/shops when I can.

And I think this lady will do well ... she is not only doing herbs but teas, soaps and other things. (she is not putting all her eggs in one basket :sssh Which will make the difference. (Or I think ...lol)


----------



## Jason

Glad to hear that one worked itself out.


----------



## *Andi

Jason said:


> Glad to hear that one worked itself out.


You and me ... both ...


----------



## *Andi

And sometimes it takes "a lot" of research to find out what works in your area ... the key to my growing white sage was well draining soil, and good air circulation ... I think the air circulation (larger fan) "was" the key. When you read that it needs dry slopes... I thought less water, which is not true for me. I water this plant (from the bottom) each morning and night. :flower:


----------



## Roslyn

Thanks for the update Andi!! I too have not been able to grow White Sage. Either the seeds never germinate, or the babies that do never amount to much. I'll have to try growing them hotter with good air circulation. It's very humid here too.

I buy herb plants from companion plants in Ohio.

http://www.companionplants.com/

So far I have only bought essential oils locally from either my local natural foods shop or in Pittsburgh. I am now starting to use them in larger quantity, so I will most likely source online.


----------



## *Andi

This plant is now a year old, the only one out of the five seeds that came up and hung in there while I was working on finding a balance.

I tried 5 more this past spring but not one of them came up ... I think I'll try again later on in the year. (I would like to have a back up plant)


----------



## Tank_Girl

*Andi said:


> This plant is now a year old, the only one out of the five seeds that came up and hung in there while I was working on finding a balance.
> 
> I tried 5 more this past spring but not one of them came up ... I think I'll try again later on in the year. (I would like to have a back up plant)


Maybe you could try taking some cuttings off your plant and dip the end in honey and push it down into some free draining sandy potting mix?
That little one looks like it's adapted and survived your conditions.
What better material to work with!


----------

